
An Augmented Reality app that will change the way you shop for furniture - RUBICON_World
https://www.rubicon-world.com/blog/2018/05/rubicon-and-gazzda-join-forces-for-an-augmented-reality-application/
======
RUBICON_World
We are super proud of our latest Android and iOS augmented reality app, AR
Interior Design Gazzda. We worked with ARKit and ARCore to present you with
the latest developments in AR.

